# 2010 Hoyt Turbohawk



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

it is one of the best bows on the market, just like the alphamax but it has a different riser.. alphamax is machined and the turbohawk is casted but otherwise it is the same exact bow, limbs, cams, etc.. it is a great bow for the money


----------



## d_money (Aug 29, 2009)

I thought the turbo hawk was machined and the power hawk wasn't.


----------



## Dryspell (Dec 22, 2009)

I just bought my Turbohawk 2 weeks ago and wished I had done it long before. The bow is fast, accurate. Now would be the time to buy one. Hoyt is offering a $50 rebate on them til October. That was one selling point for me. It is definately the best bow I have owned. I actually did alot of asking here on AT before I bought and it was a deciding factor. Input from others helped me make the decision to buy. I am glad I did.


----------



## Sgt. Fury (May 30, 2010)

A good friend of mine purchased a TurboHawk one month ago. We practice a lot. The more I see this bow, the more impressed I am with it. Fast, accurate and light. His bow is quiet too! Quieter than my z7 was. He's not using a string stop either (I guess "coolhandluke" on this sight makes a stop for it). He got "the package deal" from Hoyt (site, stab, wrist sling, etc.) with the mail-in $50 rebate.

I've shot the bow many times............. very, very impressed!


----------



## HuntWhenever (Jan 4, 2010)

Sgt. Fury said:


> (I guess "coolhandluke" on this sight makes a stop for it)


yup :thumb:










Like others have said...great rig. I'm glad I got mine.


----------



## JonathanGlass (Mar 1, 2009)

Have my 09' Turbohawk, got it when they had the $50 mail in rebate last year, and I am impressed with this bow, it's smaller, lighter, fast, and still knocks em' dead


----------



## BETTERTHANWORK (Jan 14, 2010)

*Turbow Hawk*

This is just the topic I was looking for. I looked at the Turbohawk today at my local archery shop. I was debating between the new Maxxis and Alphmax originally. The dealer got me intersted in the Turbohawk because of how similar they are. The price tag is a factor to. (new Maxxis- $830 Turbohawk- $570.00 before mail in rebate of $50.) I am certain I will buy this bow next week. Now I am looking for all the right sights, rests, arrows, release, etc... 

This is a huge technology jump for me also. I am going from a 1998 Hoyt intruder to the TurboHawk. I am pumped. Thanks for your guys' input!


----------

